# Sample FAQ:  A concise, descriptive & relevant title

## pjp

Symptoms:

Here is a brief description of what happens when encountering this problem.  There may or may not be more than one symptom for the same problem.

Other symptoms could be seperated in 'paragraph' form.  Also included with the symptoms could be sample error messages:

```
libttf.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

No UI plugin in '.:~/.zinf:/usr/lib/zinf' matched 'plugins/' or 'plugins/.ui.'

Zinf will quit.
```

Solution:

Here is the solution to this problem.  If there is more than one solution, consider if it would be better to make a seperate FAQ for the symptoms.  Also, literal instructions should be included.

```
# emerge -V
```

Instructions may continue if necessary, with additional code blocks.

```
# emerge portage
```

/*

I'm not buying that my first attempt is the best option for a FAQ layout.  What is wrong with this format, and what can improve it?  IMO, simple is better than complicated.

*/

----------

